# Guide/Bike hire in Sardegna?



## jvanhuis (Sep 5, 2009)

Headed to Sardegna next month (Cagliari area) from May 18-25, looking to hire a guide and a bike for one of those days to ride some local singletrack. Would prefer singletrack and real trails vs. dirt roads and views. Most of the "tours" I found on the internet focused on local attractions and views rather than the riding experience, I'll have the rest of the week to be a tourist, for one day I want to ride. 

Any recommendations on guides or bike hires would be appreciated. If you're a local and willing to show me around that would be sweet too, I'll buy the food and beer. Thanks for any and all info.


----------

